
US lifetime travel bans for anyone connected to Canada's legal cannabis industry - tzs
https://www.straight.com/cannabis/1101001/us-reportedly-issuing-lifetime-travel-bans-anyone-even-remotely-connected-canadas
======
tzs
Title edited from "U.S. reportedly issuing lifetime travel bans for anyone
even remotely connected to Canada's legal cannabis industry" to fit length
limit.

